# How can I deter teens from hanging around my house?



## indebtedgal (25 Aug 2008)

I hope some people can give me some suggestions as I am at my wits end, 

Basically The estate i has gone really down hill, flocks of teens hanging around, which is ok but they are wrecking the place. 

Some Examples

1. 2 tree saplings pulled down in front of my eyes, have contacted guards who have no interest in doing anything about it

2. Grafetti near main entrance to the estate, haven't seen culprits but could hazard a guess,, eg Stacy luvs john etc...

3. Shouting and arsing around at 11pm (in the torrential rain that we have been having)

4. Knocking over rubbish bins and scattering their own litter all over the place

5. Damaging a car

I really don't know what other people think in the estate, a lot of them are parents of these children. Anyone else I have spoken to is also p***ed off put just feel that their hands are tied. I want to stress also that unless they are on my patch so to speak i don't bother with them. However one evening a few weeks ago i noticed out fence was destroyed again with grafetti so when i saw the suspects place their behinds on it again later that evening I went out to them and gave them a serious talking "down" to. I went ballistic with them, All girls, the following evening there was a repeat performance in that they set up camp again and I went ballistic again and in fairness they came into the house and said they would clean the grafetti. (they got a marker and scribbled out their own names)!!

Anyway last night another batch of them were up on the fence and they broke it. I am at my wits end, you get no law from them, I will try anything now (but i'd love to get a giggle out of it) Any suggestions, threats of violence don't seem to work!! ;-)


----------



## z105 (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Welfarite (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*



Havealaugh said:


> [broken link removed]


 

[broken link removed]
Was going to suggest the same. It works, I've seen it in action in my town. Because of the expense, maybe you could club together with neighbours in a similar position?


----------



## z104 (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

Some kids nowadays are dragged up and not brought up. Their parents would prefer to have them roaming the streets at 11 pm than interupting their telly time.

When I was young if a neigbour complained about me I would be punished by my parents. ( Rightly so )  Now if you complain about peoples children there is a very good chance that she will not believe that her precious child (I say her becuase the jocky in alot of cases has moved on to the next horse) would do such a thing even if there hands are black with spraypaint and it's after 11pm at night.


----------



## iggy (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

What about a Daniel O`Donnell cd playing through your front window?.....hold on.. that would deter most people though.
Seriously though it is a major problem with no quick fix solution as they thrive off the idea that they are annoying you.


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

Sounds like a job for trunk monkey.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

Sounds to me like you should fix your fence then it probably will need a coat of varnish.  Can't recommend a colour.  Best you start with a clear varnish.  Wait until about 7 pm - I find varnishing in the evening the best - then varnish the top of the fence just to see how it comes out. Leave it to dry.  don't get one of those quick drying varnishes - they're not very good.  Get one that takes about 5 hours to dry.  You can finish the job another day.


----------



## indebtedgal (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

Yea it is pointless going to the parents, waste of time, especially the parents of the irish children, to be fair most of the foreign kids just play ball on the green area and are not making a nuisance of themselves.. One household comes to mind, 2 beautiful kids about 12 and 6, but one as fair as sun and the other one as dark as night, mother only seen in a dressng gown monday to friday and come the weekend she is like sue ellen with the style and a different "visitor" every few weekends, the kids are never off the road. even the 6 year old is out in all weather.. I am seriously thinking of the mosquito net thing but it is so expensive, i think this evening i will put engine oil on the fence and let the parents of the offenders pay for the new designer track suit bottoms like i have to pay for the repair of fence. Also I wonder would it be risky to give them a bottle of white spirit to remove the grafetti. I'd be afraid the cretins would sniff it and i'd get the blame..


----------



## Sylvester3 (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

I'm 30 and I can hear the mosquito (it sounds a little like an older CRT TV set starting up). It is really really annoying. It has made me leave a few shopping areas in the past (although that probably wasn't the users intent, seeing as I'm a lucrative consumer, rather than a loiterer).


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*



indebtedgal said:


> Also I wonder would it be risky to give them a bottle of white spirit to remove the grafetti. I'd be afraid the cretins would sniff it and i'd get the blame..


 
Be careful, if they come to any harm with something you provided you could end up being sued or harrassed even more.


----------



## z103 (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

Forget about guards etc.
The most practical thing you can probably do in this situation is move. It sounds like the estate is becoming a ghetto. I'd move now before it gets worse, and you will be stuck there.


----------



## indebtedgal (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*



leghorn said:


> Forget about guards etc.
> The most practical thing you can probably do in this situation is move. It sounds like the estate is becoming a ghetto. I'd move now before it gets worse, and you will be stuck there.


 

I don't think thats going to happen in the next few months with the way the market is, there are 2 other houses for sale on the estate and they are not shifting. And anyway I don't want to move, I am in the perfect location for work etc...


----------



## delgirl (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*

There was a similar thread to this one some time ago, but I can't find it right now.

I was listening to a talk show on the radio where someone called in to complain about teenagers hanging around their house and causing a nuisance.

Other listeners called in with their solutions and one, I thought, was really good.

The family home was next to a green area and up to 20 or 30 teens were gathering there every evening to drink, mess around, generally damage trees and property in the area and were making enough noise so as to prevent the family's children from sleeping.

The father and his friends came up with a plan and waited until there was a group of about 10 or 15 teens gathered beside their house.  They then each opened a can of beer, took their cigarettes with them and went out and, in an unconfrontational, friendly manner, joined in with the gang.

The teens were so shocked and of course didn't want to be hanging out with the 'oldies' and quickly moved on.  They did this for a few nights and the kids stopped coming back altogether.

I don't know if something like this might work for you, but I do think that if they are getting a reaction from you, the more damage and nuisance they will cause.

There's an inspirational story [broken link removed]about a woman who mobilised her neighbours into reclaiming their estate from thugs.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

*Re: How can I deter teens from hanging around my house??*



DrMoriarty said:


> Sounds like a job for trunk monkey.


The trunk monkey did more damage to the bins than the kids did! What a rip-off!


----------



## lightswitch (25 Aug 2008)

"When I was young if a neigbour complained about me I would be punished by my parents. ( Rightly so ) Now if you complain about peoples children there is a very good chance that she will not believe that her precious child *(I say her becuase the jocky in alot of cases has moved on to the next horse)* would do such a thing even if there hands are black with spraypaint and it's after 11pm at night."

Niallers, I find your comments above extremely offensive.  How dare you refer to women as horses!! I know several single parents, both male and female, who have done an excellent job bringing up teenagers.  The OP did not in any way suggest that these teenagers come from single parent families.  Clubman, as a mod who is posting on this thread I would appreciate your input.  LS.


----------



## Speedwell (25 Aug 2008)

> Niallers
> (I say her becuase the jocky in alot of cases has moved on to the next horse)


 


> lightswitch
> Niallers, I find your comments above extremely offensive. How dare you refer to women as horses!! I know several single parents, both male and female, who have done an excellent job bringing up teenagers. The OP did not in any way suggest that these teenagers come from single parent families. Clubman, as a mod who is posting on this thread I would appreciate your input. LS.


 
TBH I thought it was funny and made me LOL. And I am a women.....


----------



## z104 (25 Aug 2008)

Lightswitch- It's a metaphor

Mrs Niallers is from a single parent family and she has been brought up better than anybody I know.

So , Come off your high horse


----------



## lightswitch (25 Aug 2008)

What is is a metaphor for Niallers?  You clearly implied that you believed these children were brought up by single mothers.  Trying to justify your comments by bringing your wifes background into it is ridiculous, you said what you said with no evidence to back it up.  Apologies to the OP for taking the thread off topic, but I do find ignorant comments like these extremely offencive.


----------



## z104 (25 Aug 2008)

Lightswitch,
It was humour. Lighten up. Try turning yourself on.


----------



## z106 (25 Aug 2008)

Niallers said:


> Lightswitch,
> It was humour. Lighten up. Try turning yourself on.


 
He-he !


----------



## Vanilla (26 Aug 2008)

I agree, it's certainly a form of humour. The sort where the person making the joke asserts a sense of superiority by referring to a person of a different sex or colour or race as somehow inferior. Comparing them to an animal or questioning their intelligence.

You know, like 'the drunken, stupid irish'. Or when a man refers to his wife as 'why keep a dog and bark yourself'. Or many variations on the same theme.

I don't find it funny myself but some people do.


----------



## indebtedgal (26 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> He-he !


 

I don't want to throw fuel on the fire here but i think a lot of my "little friends" are from a one parent home.... However, one good parent is better than 2 wastes of space. Again last night, around 9.30, pi**ing rain a little one no more than 7 was out on her own with a little t shirt on her hanging around with the older kids who were loitering.... That is a disgrace. The mother in this case (there is no father around) should be taken to task by the authorities, who are paying her money to look after her kids. When I was coming to work this morning, all curtains in the house firmly shut against the daylight... She's probably laughing at me getting up to go to work...


----------



## csirl (26 Aug 2008)

Sounds like a job for Anne Witticombe.


----------



## truthseeker (26 Aug 2008)

There are 2 different issues here, one is that the OP wants to know how to deal with local kids hanging around his property and making noise/causing damage/being a nuisance. The other is that the OP feels that there is at least one small child who is not being cared for properly by her parent(s).

For the kids hanging around Id suggest speaking directly and in a non confrontational manner to the kids themselves, followed by speaking to their parents, followed by reporting any damage or excessive noise to the guards.
For the child not being cared for its up to the OP whether or not he/she wants to interfere and report the situation to the relevant authorities.


----------



## z103 (26 Aug 2008)

> For the kids hanging around Id suggest speaking directly and in a non confrontational manner to the kids themselves, followed by speaking to their parents, followed by reporting any damage or excessive noise to the guards.
> For the child not being cared for its up to the OP whether or not he/she wants to interfere and report the situation to the relevant authorities.


She'd probably get lynched by the parents!
I would say at least the OP's quality of life would go down even further.


----------



## z104 (26 Aug 2008)

Apologies for any offence caused.

Jeeez, I didn't realize the ultra sensitive PC Gestapo was still active. 

Oh, Can I say Jeeez?


----------



## Vanilla (26 Aug 2008)

Niallers said:


> Apologies for any offence caused.
> 
> Jeeez, I didn't realize the ultra sensitive PC Gestapo was still active.
> 
> Oh, Can I say Jeeez?


 
If you're referring to my post, no need to apologise to me as I was not offended. I just didn't think your 'joke' was funny.

Although that wasn't really a sincere apology either, was it?


----------



## Mers1 (26 Aug 2008)

Try and make the environment as unpleasant as possible maybe then the kids might not be so eager to hang around.  

I remember years ago there was a corner house near where we lived that used to put out some sort of "fish" remnants!!!! I tell no lies here, and yes either the smell was too bad or the number of flies kept us away.  I have to say though that this was - way back when......and one word to our parents sorted us all out. 

I recently had to employ such methods but used Jeyes fliud instead, worked wonders! good luck.

Re the neglected kids I would call the relevant bodies and say that you are not registering a complaint but raising a concern.


----------



## indebtedgal (26 Aug 2008)

I'm all set to put bleach out this evening in the hope that they will destroy the brand new school uniforms!!! I can't wait!!! See how their parents feel then....


----------



## room305 (26 Aug 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> I'm all set to put bleach out this evening in the hope that they will destroy the brand new school uniforms!!! I can't wait!!! See how their parents feel then....



Engine oil or agricultural grease can be pretty effective. There is also anti-vandal paint but I would not recommend it in this instance as the area is so easily accessible.


----------



## DavyJones (26 Aug 2008)

room305 said:


> Engine oil or agricultural grease can be pretty effective. There is also anti-vandal paint but I would not recommend it in this instance as the area is so easily accessible.



Engine oil is a good idea. The wall has to be over a certain height to be legally allowed to use anti-vandal paint.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Aug 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> I'm all set to put bleach out this evening in the hope that they will destroy the brand new school uniforms!!! I can't wait!!! See how their parents feel then....



Not recommended at all.  Bleach can also burn skin such as people with eczema or psoriasis..  You may well bring more trouble on yourself than just kids hanging around your house.


----------



## delgirl (27 Aug 2008)

I couldn't agree more with sueellen - don't do anything that will harm them.

Go for the smelly fish or Jeyes Fluid option if you think it might work.

There was a case a few years back where a lady, who lived next to a green area, was tortured with kids climbing over her rear garden wall to get their balls back.

She put broken glass on top of the wall to deter them, but one of them still tried to climb over and cut himself. The child's mother took the houseowner to court and successfully sued her for the injury to the child.

The judge said that as she knew that the children had been and would be climbing over her wall, she should not have placed the glass there as it posed a definite risk of injury to them.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (7 Sep 2008)

A person i know had similar problems to yours ( Op ) and they have a phonejammer which they operate when thd kids congregate on her wall . The 'kids' soon move on when they realise there is no coverage on their mobiles they have no idea she is responsible and she sees a marked improvment in unsocial gathering ,not to mention noise. , .not sure if its legal or not .maybe someone knows ?


----------



## rmelly (7 Sep 2008)

GOBSTOPPER said:


> ,not to mention noise. , .not sure if its legal or not .maybe someone knows ?


 
Has been discussed a few times before in relation to cinemas - they are illegal. I seem to recall reading somewhere the can be used (if licenced?) if you get an expensive one that allows emergency calls through.

OP, how about piping out some Daniel O'Donnell 'music'?


----------



## bond-007 (7 Sep 2008)

> OP, how about piping out some Daniel O'Donnell 'music'?


Do you want to end up in The Hague on trial for warcrimes?


----------



## liaconn (13 Sep 2008)

sueellen said:


> Not recommended at all. Bleach can also burn skin such as people with eczema or psoriasis.. You may well bring more trouble on yourself than just kids hanging around your house.


 
Why don't you wait until they're sitting on the wall and then go out with your bleach and bucket of water and say 'do you mind getting off the wall for a few minutes while I disinfect it? Those winos have been peeing all over it again.'


----------



## bond-007 (13 Sep 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## room305 (13 Sep 2008)

GOBSTOPPER said:


> A person i know had similar problems to yours ( Op ) and they have a phonejammer which they operate when thd kids congregate on her wall . The 'kids' soon move on when they realise there is no coverage on their mobiles they have no idea she is responsible and she sees a marked improvment in unsocial gathering ,not to mention noise. , .not sure if its legal or not .maybe someone knows ?



Definitely illegal. The units work by broadcasting on the same frequency as mobile phones (across all channels) thereby effectively "jamming" the signal and blocking all users within the broadcast radius (depends on power). So the owner is essentially broadcasting a signal on a heavily licensed (and very expensive to purchase) frequency. No way, no how, would this ever be allowed.

Nice idea though.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Sep 2008)

Who is to know?


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Who is to know?


 

The teenagers


----------



## bond-007 (14 Sep 2008)

Who are unlikely to deduce it is the "old bag" in the house. They will just go away to another wall.


----------



## indebtedgal (15 Sep 2008)

Another wall sounds good to me!! I did a big clean up one evening also which involved putting bleach out, and I don't see them resting themselves as much since!! Yippee!!


----------



## bond-007 (15 Sep 2008)

Keep up the bleach treatments and they will never come back.


----------



## Caveat (15 Sep 2008)

It could be more or less 'job done' already.

Apart from anything else, as far as I can see, teenagers like these are opportunistic, have a short attention span and are lazy. They'll probably just move on.


----------



## room305 (16 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Who is to know?



Absolutely nobody. You could rig one up in the ComReg offices and I doubt they'd realise.

Unless you had one powerful enough to knock your whole neighbourhood offline but even then I imagine you'd have a panicked emergency callout from the ESB before the mobile phone companies.

Just pointing out that they are actually illegal.


----------

